# How's the Huron looking?



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Will it be fishable sunday


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

BrikTan said:


> Will it be fishable sunday


It probably depends on how much rain we get tonight otherwise id say it's good


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

There will probably be a lot of ice flows. It was terrible today and even worse yesterday. The warmer temps tomorrow and rain is going to make the shelf ice flow and it will most likely be unfishable. It was almost unfishable today. Unless you have a boat or go to the coffer there will most likely be so much ice flowing. Im going tomorrow again to check it out and see whats going on.


----------



## OhioTopCat (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm going to drive up there Saturday to check it out. If it's anywhere near fishable I'll give it a shot.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Just let me know guys im
Planning on going on
A boat


----------



## OhioTopCat (Nov 25, 2015)

Up, a little cloudy, but fishable.


----------



## OhioTopCat (Nov 25, 2015)

Got one today floating a bead. I know beads are generally not the method of choice on the Huron, but I figured I'd give it a go. Glo roe. The fish hit it on seven different passes before I finally got it to hook up. It was a nice sized hen.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Got 4 today


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Poor skipper


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Westsidesfury said:


> Poor skipper


Why is that?


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Poor skipper tasted just fine tonight while his big sister was released


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

BrikTan said:


> Poor skipper tasted just fine tonight while his big sister was released


Lol sure it wasn't his mama?


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Coulda been lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Westsidesfury said:


> Poor skipper


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^hahahah that's great


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

SUPPORT COMMAND!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

BrikTan said:


> Lol


Caught a nice male on 1/2 with one of those blood sucking vampires attached to it. His days of attacking steelhead were brought to an abrupt halt.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Nasty varmints all need to be fried, squashed, beaten, electrocuted, poisoned etc. etc. etc. Along with all the invasive mussels too!!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

BrikTan said:


> Lol



That looks like a Silver Lamprey, which is native to Michigan. They are often seen is an indicator of a healthy river system. They are not Sea Lamprey, and are not invasive. I've killed quite a few Sea Lampreys in my time, but I've never killed a native Lamprey. 

http://www.miseagrant.umich.edu/downloads/ais/97-500-five-lampreys.pdf


----------

